# Can't find local digital channels



## darren (May 14, 2006)

Although I am close to the transmitters (in Maine) and have a good yagi antenna that gives me strong analog signals, when I try to scan for digital channels or put them in manually my 811 doesn't show any signal strength at all. I know that two of the local channels broadcast digitally 24 hrs: I have seen them on other sets with built-in ATSC tuners. I have talked to to 3 Dish techs who were pleasant enough but couldn't help. The 811 otherwise works fine, and found the channels as analog, no problem. Can anyone suggest what is wrong or how I might proceed?


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

darren said:


> Although I am close to the transmitters (in Maine) and have a good yagi antenna that gives me strong analog signals, when I try to scan for digital channels or put them in manually my 811 doesn't show any signal strength at all. I know that two of the local channels broadcast digitally 24 hrs: I have seen them on other sets with built-in ATSC tuners. I have talked to to 3 Dish techs who were pleasant enough but couldn't help. The 811 otherwise works fine, and found the channels as analog, no problem. Can anyone suggest what is wrong or how I might proceed?


You may be too far away to receive the Portland digitals. Their transmitting towers are south west of you by Sebago Lake. The fact that you receive the analog stations don't guarantee that you will receive the digital. I am over in the Lakes Region of NH and receive all 8 Portland analogs but only 2 digitals. BTW, the Portland digital station signals are all in the UHF band. They degrade quickly with distance especially in areas where multipath signals (ghosting in analog) are present.

John


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darren, are you doing a digital scan or trying to manually enter the digital channel for a manual map down?

Are you entering the channel number or actual frequency? Many channels are actually broadcasting on a separate frequency ATSC assignment than their NTSC counterparts. In this case the channel is reassigned via TVCT. For example, my channel 13.1 and 13.2 are actually transmitting on channel 54, in this case the broadcaster remaps the channel through TVCT/PSIP so the digital channel appears to be the same as it always has been.

Not saying this is your issue, just guessing. If your unsure of your broadcasters actual digital frequency, check http://www.antennaweb.org for this info.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

darren said:


> Although I am close to the transmitters (in Maine) and have a good yagi antenna that gives me strong analog signals, when I try to scan for digital channels or put them in manually my 811 doesn't show any signal strength at all.


Most VHF yagi antennas aren't suitable for UHF use. The UHF frequencies are almost four times those of VHF. VHF low (2-6) ranges from 54-88MHz and VHF High (7-13) ranges from 174-216MHz while UHF ranges from 470-806MHz

You need to borrow a proper UHF antenna and see if your lucks improves.


----------



## darren (May 14, 2006)

Ah, so much clearer now. I should have done more homework to discover that the stations were in UHF...indeed, the UHF antenna is a peanut, and I am 25 miles from them. I do have a big old UHF antenna and will try it next weekend. Thanks to all of you for such good, clear, quick advice.
Darren


----------



## darren (May 14, 2006)

I followed your advice and checked the info on antennaweb.org . Hooked up my 2-bay UHF antenna and did a scan - with the antenna indoors I got two digitals, one in HD so was able to see that my 811 was decoding fine. Next the antenna will go out and up and all should be well. Thanks again for making it simple.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Let us know if you have any further questions. Alot of good guys in here.


----------

